# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Competition unmanned vehicles >  SparkFun Robotics 101 - Actobotics Challenge!

## Airicist

Organizer - ServoCity

sparkfun.com/videos#actobotics/uHnF9aXOQb0

----------


## Airicist

SparkFun Robotics 101 - Actobotics Challenge! 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> In today’s episode of Robotics 101, we put our rapid prototyping skills to the test in the Actobotics Challenge! The challenge worked like this - three SparkFun employees had an hour to build a robot/device that could put a ping pong ball in a cup placed 8 feet away using only parts from our Actobotics line. Our competitors took three very different approaches.

----------


## Airicist

Announcing: SparkFun Actobotics Stairclimber Challenge 

Published on Jan 28, 2015

----------

